# rstones program with cutter



## grossgirl (Jun 15, 2009)

Could someone advise me as to which cutters work with the rstones (Corel draw) program?

Thanks


----------



## veedub3 (Mar 29, 2007)

rStones is an add-on to CorelDraw it is not cutter specific you can use the program with any cutter. Simply create your design in CorelDraw, then send it to your cutter, done. The cutter you get is up to you and your needs.


----------



## dazzabling (Sep 21, 2011)

Katrina is correct.. rstones has an added bmp. feature, but most of the artwork I use is vector. 
Corel Draw is a vector based program, but doesn't mean everything you find and put into CD will become vector. Having clean artwork has worked best with the rstones, but I haven't heard any one use the bmp. feature yet. I would love to hear from those that have.


----------



## personalizeit3 (Feb 12, 2011)

I have been searching the rstone threads and this is the one closest to my question. I am getting better with the rstones software however... My rhinestone cuts are turning out larger than my design. Here are my steps:
1. created MSU in Corel Draw 5
2. used Rstones to outline only with rhinestones. 
3. converted to curves.
4. I use great cut for my jaquar IV software. I selected and cut the vinyl first. 
5. removed the color image so all that was left in the design was the bling. Selected it and sent to cutter. changed out my blade... etc. etc. It just ended up being really longer and slightly wider than the original image. 
6. I went back to double check to make sure I didn't accidentally change the size and I did not. 
7. ANYONE KNOW WHAT HAPPENED???? Thanks!! Hard to outline or fill a design if the rhinestone design does not fit the vinyl I am trying to put the bling on.


----------

